# Wood Duck Mounts



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

My son Thomas shot his first Wood Duck drake and he asked if we could mount it. 
First if anyone has any Wood Duck mounts I would love to see them and post who mounted it. 2nd who would you take it to in the Houston Area. 
I am thinking about having it mounted standing instead of flying.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Wood duck on a stump sitting. Howard Hanson @ Wildlife Re-Creations on Kuykendahl north of FM1960. 281-583-2390

Does all the work for North Houston Delta Waterfowl Executive Committee.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Standing on ?? Preening with a wing out....WW


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

David Majors did this mount for me. He is in Cypress.


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are a couple of mine. The one flying was my first woodie and I regret getting it mounted like that. The pair above my safe is a scenery mount that I am working on it will be 6 birds when it is done. Oh and give me a break guys I know the pin-tail isn't a big bird but he was my first pin-tail drake and it was a hunt with two good friends that. David Majors did my birds as well and I am very pleased with his work been using him now for a few years. I threw in a couple of other birds that David mounted for me so you can see some more of his work. He is located in Cypress. 


By the way good job to your son that is a good lookin bird.. 


Greg


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

No one does better wood duck than this guy ... unfortunately he's in Fort Worth ...
http://www.birdworkstaxidermy.com/

But for 250 ... it's worth the drive. Steve German in Westlake is a phenomenal bird guy as well.

I'm bringing three woodies to Bird Works on the 14th ... let me know and I'll drop yours off to. By the time he shipped it to you, it'd probably still be cheaper than the local guys. Plus ... if you're in Nassau Bay ... we live across the street from eachother ...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

X2



wet dreams said:


> Standing on ?? Preening with a wing out....WW


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

A long while back, I had one mounted flying. Wish I could have a re-do. I think standing/sitting mounts show their beauty much better.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Like so ... ?


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Like so ... ?


 Very nice!!

One of my favorites is a WD hen at the edge of a tree hollow with the drake extending an acorn to her...


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

I was at Palmers in La Porte and he had a couple of mounts with them coming out of wood duck boxes. Granted you loose a fair amount of the body but he had the feet outside as if they were coming out to fly off and the whole chest was out. Way cool look but once again you won't see the whole bird.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

capt.sandbar said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> One of my favorites is a WD hen at the edge of a tree hollow with the drake extending an acorn to her...


I like this one! I think I would have to go with this...nice mount.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

*Woodie Drake*

Roger Harp did this one for me.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Those pictures were bad, lets try again.


----------

